# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Michael Grieves

## Airicist

linkedin.com/in/michael-grieves-6165719

----------


## Airicist

"Virtual Twin: Manufacturing Excellence through Virtual Factory Replication"

March 2015

"Origins of the Digital Twin Concept"

August 2016

----------


## Airicist

Webcast: Dr. Michael Grieves – Manufacturing and the Digital Twin

May 11, 2015




> Digital Twin: Manufacturing Excellence through Virtual Factory Replication

----------


## Airicist

RAPID + TCT 2017 | Michael Grieves RAPID Live Interview

Jul 27, 2017




> Michael Grieves, Director of Industrial Research at Florida Institute of Technology, is interviewed live at RAPID + TCT 2017.

----------

